# Wine Expert's Needed !!!



## Angell Wine (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm trying to find some information about a bottle of Pauillac that was given to me by friend. I don't think he knows what he's got. He said he had a case of it. Can anybody tell me what a .750 ml bottle is going for ?
Here's whats on the label:


Bottled exclusively for Chalone by Domaines Barons De Rothschild (lafite)


Reserve Speciale


Domaines Barons de Rothschild


Pauillac 1988


Appellation Pauillac controlee


Bordeaux Red Wine
Shipped by: Grancru - Pauillac
Product of France


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2006)

I have the Sotheby's Wine Encyclopedia, there were many Rothschild wines listed....but no prices in that book...just information.

For prices you might have to Google wine Auctions and maybe you would get some information there.

Here is a Site to decipher wine labels..

http://www.chilipaper.com/FWino/french_wine_labels.htm


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 2, 2006)

Steve,


Take a picture of the label.


Ramona


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 2, 2006)

I’m no expert, but I’ll chime in anyway.




The first thing I noticed was “bottled for Chalone”. That’s a California winery. Are you sure the spelling is not Chalon or Challon? 
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
I do know that some of the most prestigious Bordeaux comes from Pauillac, located in Medoc and that the fame of the area equates to high prices. 1988 is considered a good, but not excellent year for the region. I’ll consult my Parker’s and see what I can find out.
<O></O>
Have you googled it yet? Can you get a photo? *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 2, 2006)

The spelling is correct, it's Chalone winery in California. I found this at the SEC site:
The Company produces, markets and sells super, ultra and super-ultra
premium white and red varietal table wines, primarily Chardonnay, Pinot Noir, Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot and Sauvignon Blanc. The Company operates six wineries; four located in various counties of California, and two located in the State of Washington. The Company's wines are made principally from grapes grown at the Chalone Vineyard(R), Carmenet(R) Vineyard, Edna Valley Vineyard(R), Company-owned vineyards adjacent to the Acacia(TM) Winery in California and the Canoe Ridge(R) Vineyard in Washington State. These wines are primarily sold under the labels "Chalone Vineyard," "Edna Valley Vineyard," "Carmenet," "Acacia," "Canoe Ridge Vineyard," and "Echelon(TM)".

As a result of a substantial investment in the Company by France-based Les Domaines Barons de Rothschild (Lafite) ("DBR"), the Company receives an allocation of DBR wines, including the wines of Chateau Lafite-Rothschildand Chateau Duhart-Milon, first-growth and fourth-growth Bordeaux region wines, respectively.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 2, 2006)

This is the bottle. I found a label like this but not exact




I think it's worth $50 to $500 but the more I look the more I don't khow.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 2, 2006)

At the bottom it say's Imported by: Chalone Wine Group - San Francisco, Ca. On the Back the label reads "Pauillac is a selection of wines grown and produced by Chateaux Lafite Rothschild and Duhart-Milton". *Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 2, 2006)

I checked Parker’s, but it doesn’t list any prices. It mentions that it was a good, but not great year due to harvesting too soon because of fear of “a repeat of the rains that destroyed the potential for a great year in 1987”. However, it also says that the Lafite Rothschild Pauillac was one of the best wines from the region that year.
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
I found where two bottles sold at auction in 2005 for $340: http://www.tcwc.com/345ham.htm

Idon't know ifthey were the Reserve Speciale though. The Reserve Speciale are wines they produce for every day drinking http://www.lafite.com/en/index.php


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 2, 2006)

You can always email Chalone and see what they say:


[email protected]


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the info Sang &amp; Northern. I think I'll just lay it down for 20 more years then celebrate something with it.


----------

